# Wiring Diagram/Help (dead Fiorenzato F64)



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

We have a Fiorenzato F64 at work which we use - the cable fractured, shorted and tripped the electricity the other day. I've fixed the cable, but now get a flickering blue LED.

Has anyone got any wiring diagrams/suggestions on where to start - I'm fairly technical, but haven't really ever spent much time looking into coffee grinders/wiring.

I've got a multimeter which will hopefully help!

Thanks in advance,

Tobie.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

suspect you have damaged the electronics - best bet will be replacing the board - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Fiorenzato-MC-LCD-Screen-220v-V2-Grey/m-2440.aspx

unfortunately its £200 - I would leave it alone and build the flickering display into your xmas lights display on the bar , alternatively take it to someone who does electronics repairs


----------

